# Cedar Point Campgrounds



## LANEFAMILY (Aug 15, 2005)

We are thinking of going to Cedar Point next year . I think we are going to try and stay @ Campers Village or Lighthouse Point. I have looked at there web page but we were wondering if anyone had been there before. We are not sure how long of a trip we should plan for this.

Thanks,


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We stayed at Camper Village a couple of years ago in our popup. It was clean and easy to move around. There are shuttle buses to the park. I would also recomend a couple of days during the week if possible. Weekends are very busy.

By staying in the campground you can get in an hour earlier than the general public. We would get in early, then take a break around mid-day. Have lunch at the camper. If I remember correctly there is at least one pool in the campground and beach access to Lake Erie is not very far away.

We would return to the park late afternoon until closing or our energy ran out. It is a very nice vacation for both the roller coaster junky or pool and beach person. There seems to be something for everyone.

You will also have access to the Hotel amenities. Resturants, pools, beaches and changing rooms.

Hope this helps !

Keith


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

McBeth said:


> We stayed at Camper Village a couple of years ago in our popup. It was clean and easy to move around. There are shuttle buses to the park. I would also recomend a couple of days during the week if possible. Weekends are very busy.
> 
> By staying in the campground you can get in an hour earlier than the general public. We would get in early, then take a break around mid-day. Have lunch at the camper. If I remember correctly there is at least one pool in the campground and beach access to Lake Erie is not very far away.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just finished a trip including staying at Camper Village last Wednesday and Thursday nights.

The web site is a bit misleading... the campground is the campground, including the new sites listed as part of Lighthouse Point on the web site. But there is an obvious new and old section. The new area's sites are paved and much closer to the pool, but obviously has no mature trees. The old area is very shady and closer to the park entrance.

There's a campground store with necessities like ice, beer, and marshmallows. The new pool is very nice with a splash park area for kids - it is at the far corner away from the old campground area.

I got coupons off the CP web site for $15 off admission, and also for buy one get one free on the startlight admissions. The clerk at the campground checkin said those were better than anything they offered.

All in all it was a fantastic time that I recommend.


----------



## LANEFAMILY (Aug 15, 2005)

So where would you stay the older section or the new one. I thought they where different campgrounds. On the website you see the campground beneath the coasters right on the lake. I thought that was light house point. We were thinking of getting a package that includes the waterpark and amusement park. Have you ever been to the waterpark? Thanks for the info.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Went to the waterpark years ago. IMHO it's nothing special as far as waterparks go, but then we do waterparks several times a year. Half dozen slides and a wave pool - nice but worth the kind of money they want?? We did note there's a new area for kids which is like one of those large splash areas but in this case has a half dozen or so slides of its own geared towards the kids.

The old vs. new is personal preference:

Old: dirt pads, lots of shade, far from pool, close to park (Mean Streak and waterpark, specifically - you enter by the Magnum)
New: paved pads, no shade, close to pool, more isolated from park

Given you can't have ground fires of any kind, and you're not really going there to roast marshmallows anyway, next time I'll take the new part if it's available. I think the pool would be the deciding factor for us. Pretty much the whole time we're there we're going to be either sleeping, eating breakfast, in the pool, or in the park, so the site itself isn't real important IMO.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just thought about it - maybe we can coordinate a mini Outbacker rally at Cedar Point next year.

Man, I love that place, and I'm an old man (so say my kids). Maybe that's what keeps me feeling so young. Can't do the spinny rides like back in the day but still love the coasters - Millenium, Wicked Twister, and the Dragster are absolutely amazing. If ya likes the rides there ain't no other place like this on earth.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Americaâ€™s Favorite Rollerâ€™ Coastâ€¦







We have gone pretty much every year since DH and I met! Ummmâ€¦24 years ago.
DH and I met there when we were in High School. I was marching around the park with â€œthe bandâ€ and he was there with a group of friends(same school) And the rest is historyâ€¦ been married 22 years!









We havenâ€™t stayed at the campground but I have heard that it was nice. We stay at the Breakers Hotel.
We usually stay 2 nights. We arrive to go the the water park at twilight then we go a full day to the amusment park then on the last day we go to the park and then hit the "challenge park" before we leave about 6:00 or 7:00 p.m. although we have stayed later and then drove home.

BTW where are you from?









Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm in Westland.

We stayed two nights. Got there too late on Wednesday for the twilight admission to be worthwhile, but the campground pool stays open until 11:00!

It was park the next day and then on to Sterling State Park in Monroe Friday where we had an unobstructed Lake Eerie view for weekend, including those amazing full and new moon rises.


----------



## LANEFAMILY (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I will try the new section . If we can get reservations for the time we want. I am not real sure how to plan this trip though. I have estimated three days @ Cedar Point. But we will have around 8 days in the trip so i need to find some other stop along the way from Northeast TN. I will probably leave on a thursday night and drive most of the night maybe stop in a Walmart or rest area for a couple hours and would like to arrive @ first stop on Friday. Stay till probably Sunday Then on to Cedar Point. Stay there 4 nights. Then Leave Thursday night and find a nice stoping place for a couple more nights on the way home. I am thinking some kind of state parks or lake camping on the way home. Somewhere to just chill for a couple of days after the amusement park. But we will need a pool where ever it is .


----------

